#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  А кто знает рецептик момо?

## Kamla

С сыром там, или чем сладеньким?

----------


## К. Дордже

Я делаю тесто как для пельменей, погрубее. В качестве начинки использую свежий сулгуни и шпинат. Вот и все. Можно не варить а жарить на сковороде, а можно во фритюре. Вот еще *рецепт* на английском (сложный какой-то).И не менее замороченный *рецепт*, но на русском

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Не братцы, момо так не делается.
Я мастер по приготовлению момо... но на словах это просто так не передать, разве что очень сильно попросите.

----------


## Kamla

Очень сильно просим. Особенно интересует тесто, и как его заворачивать. Тесто интересует без яиц.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вот как заворачивать на словах не объяснить ну никак. Можно перенять только увидев как это делается, я сам очень долго учился и то я заворачиваю против часовой стрелки, хотя традиции говорят заворачивать по часов, этим правилом я слегка пренебрегаю.

Если так хочется научиться делать момо - сходите к представителям бурятской диаспоры и попросите показать как делаются буузы - это одно и тоже.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> В качестве начинки использую свежий сулгуни и шпинат. Вот и все. Можно не варить а жарить на сковороде, а можно во фритюре.


 Это не момо, а манты какие то.
Варить и жарить их тем более не надо, только на пароварке - только так приготовленые момо называются момо.

Само блюдо пошло из Китая, где его называют бауцзы - отсюда и бурятские буузы.
Хотя скажу прямо бурятские буузы во сто раз лучше чем бауцзы и в тысячу раз чем тибетские момо и монгольские бууз. Мы довели до совершенства (абсолюта) приготовление этого блюда и оно у нас стало главным национальным блюдом - у тибетцев момо не является главным национальным блюдом, следовательно оно и сказыватеся на технологии их приготовления... значительно уступают бурятским буузам.

----------


## PampKin Head

Манты в пароварке готовят тоже.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Манты в пароварке готовят тоже.


От этого они не становятся буузами.

----------


## Kamla

Эх.. сегодня на улице случаем видела шёл незнакомый бурят с чётками. Еслиб знала, догнала))  :Smilie: )  
Однако..жду рецепта настоящего бурятского бууза.А то снова придётся лазанью делать...

----------


## К. Дордже

Извиняюсь за профанство, но готов учиться.  Дордже, может рецепт в студию !?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Если вегитарианцам надо простой и быстрый кавказский рецепт  :Smilie:  
Покупается лаваш, тонкий который, как бумага, туда заворачивается что угодно. Самое клевое - черемша с сыром, можно любую зелень, даже творог, и завернутые как блины жарятся - все вегитарианское, очень быстро и вкусно. Кто вегитарианец и не хочет тратить драгоценное медитативное время на долгую готовку - супер  :Wink:

----------


## Kamla

Лаваш это типо тонкое слоеное тесто покупать что-ли?! 
А то у нас лаваш только толстый продается..В него ниче не завернуть(((((.....Горько плачет, уже второй день лазанья)))

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вечером напишу, сейчас времени просто нет.

----------


## Kamla

*Напоминалка для Дорже!(ту-ту-ту-ту!)*

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

лаваш бывает разный. Наверняка и у вас есть тонкий как бумага, в такой кажется шаурму заворачивают...

----------


## Маша_ла

Нет, ребята, момо без мяса - это не момо  :Smilie: 
А тесто для момов и так делается без яиц - вода и мука, надо хорошо вымешивать, делать колбаски, смазывать колбаски раст. маслом, отрывать небольшие кусочки, раскатывать круглые блинчики, примерно 2 мм толщиной, с более тонкими краями, чем серединка. Туда начинку, я их заворачиваю по кругу - получаются круглые и сверху остается маленькая дырочка. 
Пароварку смазать раст. маслом и момы перед покланием в пароварку - окунать в плоскую тарелку с раст. маслом - чтобы нижняя часть смазывалась и вперед.
Воду предварительно вскипятить.. Момо готовы, когда пар над момами становится не липким, кажется.. Или липким наоборот.. Я забыла  :Smilie: 
А где в Москве можно купить алюминивую пароварку, не мантоварку - а с высокими бортиками алюминивую пароварку? 
Спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

Я помню книга в одном издательстве выходила: "Кухня Тибета". Зелененькая такая, квадратненькая, с картинками. Думаю, должна до сих пор в пуксах и розах мира продаваться.

----------


## Galina

Церинг Вангмо и Зара Хушманд. *Кухня Тибета.* Пер. с англ. СПб.:
издательство "Карма Еше Палдрон", 2005 - 132 стр.

*Тибетские пельмени* ( момо)

Если существует единственное блюдо, которым можно представить тибетскую кухню,-это момо. Эти приготовленные на пару пельмени – всеми любимое кушанье, подаваемое как в будние дни, так и почти на каждой вечеринке. Существует только одно исключение- момо никогда не едят в первый день нового года, потому что мясо, упрятанное в тесто, обозначает упрятанную удачу.
Приготовление момо трудоемко, обычно это работа для нескольких человек, общающихся в процессе приготовления еды. Мужчины обычно рубят мясо, а женщины лепят момо, обмениваясь сплетнями и шутками.
Все тонкости техники производства момо направлены на сохранение соков внутри. Поэтому мясо лучше рубить, чем перемалывать, а с овощами следует обращаться очень осторожно, а кроме того, момо нельзя переваривать. Также существуют свои тонкости в поедании момо. Сначала надо откусить кусочек теста и выпить соки, затем зачерпнуть соус чили и съесть остальное. Вы можете вкушать момо с любым соусом чили, но соус  сонам пензом сибех – наилучший выбор.

*Тесто для момо.*
Здесь мы приводим пропорции, необходимые для приготовления  блюда, вполне достаточного, чтобы накормить четырех человек, или для восьми как закуска.
2 ½ чашки муки
¾ чашки воды
Смешайте муку и воду в тесто и хорошо вымесите. Количество воды может немного отлличаться в зависимости от качества муки. Тесто должно быть примерно такой же влажности, что и для обычного хлеба. Накройте тесто и дайте ему постоять, пока вы готовите начинку.

*Приготовление момо*.
Месите тесто, пока оно не станет эластичным. Сформируйте  из теста цилиндр диаметром 2.5 см. Отрывайте кусочки теста  от него, чтобы получились шарики около 2.5 см в диаметре.
Раскатайте шарики в кружочки, совершая скалкой круговые движения от центра к краю, так чтобы середина получилась чуть толще.
Если вы делаете момо с разными начинками, используйте разные способы защипки, чтобы различать их. Красивее всего выглядят круглые момо, но момо удлиненной формы легче есть, не теряя сока. Монашеские момо названы так, потому что они самые легкие и быстрые в производстве, и поэтому  используются, когда нужно готовить на весь монастырь.
	Для приготовления момо любой формы используется примерно столовая ложка начинки.
Если вы уже имели дело с лепкой пирожков, то вы несомненно оцените тягучесть и вместимость теста момо. Вегетарианские момо должны быть наплнены особенно плотно, так как их начинка уменьшится в размере в процессе приготовления. Края теста смачивать не обязательно.

*Монашеские момо.*
Защипываютс так же, как вареники, полукругом по краю, сдополнителным поперечным щипком сверху.
*Круглые момо.*
Защипните немного теста с краю, затем, не сдвигая большого пальца, защипните еще кусочек. Продолжайте защипывать в такой же манере, удерживая другим большим пальцем начинку внутри. Защипнутый край пойдет по спирали, занчиваясь наверху. После этого сдавите момо нмного с боков, придавая ему более круглый вид.
*Серповидные момо.*
Защипните край теста, затем продолжайте защипывать, делая складки на внешней стороне и удерживая начинку внутри. Вы можете оставить слепленные момо в таком виде либо соединить края, придавая момо фору круга.
*Как готовить момо.*
Изначально момо пекли в горячих углях в печи, и их  до сих пор так готовят в деревнях и палатках сельского Тибета. Приготовление на пару появилось сравнительно недавно, под влиянием китайской кухни, и было перенято вначале, как и большинство модных вещей в Лхасе. Если вы собираетесь закопать ваши момо в угли, тогда вам нужно будет использовать особенно жирное мясо для начинки и , наверное, даже не пытаться готовить овощные момо этим способом. 
	При приготовлении на пару разместите момо на подставке, смазанной маслом. Можете укладывать их достаточно плотно, следите только за тем, чтобы они не соприкасались. Дайте воде закипеть, прежде чем класть момо в пароварку.
Максимальное время приготовления мясных момо – 10 минут, а овощных – 5-7 минут. Момо с начинкой из шпината готовятся  всего четыре минуты. Не переварите ваши момо. Они готовы как только тесто перестает быть липким.
Вы можете сделать момо про запас и хранит их в морозилке. При приготовлении не размораживайте их, а сразу помещайте в пароварку. Для мясных замороженных момо требуется 15 минут, чтобы дойти до готовности, для овощных – 10-12 минут.

*Начинка из говядины*
		( Ша момо)
ИНГРЕДИЕНТЫ
400 гр. Говядины
1 большая мелко порубленная луковица
Мелко порубленные 5 см имбиря
4 измельченных зубчика чеснока
½  ч.л. эммы
1/3 чашки зеленого порезанного лука
1 ч.л. масла
¼ чашки воды
3 измельченных стебля сельдерея
¼ ч.л. соли

Порубите мясо достаточно мелко, смешайте с остальными ингредиентами. Наполните момо и готовьте на пару в течение 10 минут.
Тибетцы часто предпочитают использовать для начинки дешевое жирное мясо, потому что лишний жир добавляет вкуса. Если мясо порубить вручную, момо будут более сочными, но можно использовать и фарш. Сельдерей не является традиционной добавкой, это добавка Церинг, чтобы сделать блюдо более легким.
_________________________________________________________
*Начинка из овощей.*
( Це момо)
Традиционно овощные момо в Тибете готовили редко, хотя иногда можно встретить большие картофельные момо. Этот рецепт был изобретен в одном из фермерских тибетских поселений в Южной Индии, где мясо- дорогостоящая роскошь.

ИНГРЕДИЕНТЫ
½ пучка сельдерея
½ маленького кочана капусты
Пучок шпината
Пучок зеленого лука
1 ст.л. масла
1 большая желтая мелко порубленная луковица
1 ½ ч.л. измельченного чеснока
1 ч.л измельченного свежего имбиря
½ ч.л. паприки
¼ ч.л. эммы
10 листьев мяты
1 столовая ложка соевого соуса
¼ ч.л. соли

Мелко нарежьте сельдерей, капусту шпинат и зеленый лук. Важно сделать это вручную. Так как кухонный комбайн превратит их в кашу и впроцессе приготовления блюда будут потеряны все соки. Обжарьте лук до золотистого цвета и добавьте  чеснок, имбирь паприку и мяту. Быстро обжарьте специи, снимите с огня и добавьте соевый соус и соль. Смешайте все с порезанными овощами, убедитесь, что смесь хорошо перемешана. Наполните момо и готовьте на пару 5-7 минут.

----------

